# Concealed carry at home



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

With all the armed intruder break-ins into residences I'm thinking of carrying loaded up while going about my regular routine around the house.

The pro/con/anti topic has run it's course on here, but I'm wandering how OGF'ers feel about this specific good/bad idea.

It takes way too long to retrieve, unlock, and arm. 
...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Why the need to conceal when carrying at home? Maybe I am missing something here. Perhaps this is more complicated with living within the city. I live in the country and if I feel the need it is rather simple.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

You can carry anything any way you want in your own home. A lot of times I still have my weapon on at home just because I don't take it off every time I come in.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i used to do the same.i carried open usually.i assume you're up for either way,and i don't see a problem in town any more than in a rural setting on your own property.
if i didn't live in a large high rise apartment building,i'm getting older like you and i'd probably do the same now,considering my health.i'm not near as agile or quick as i used to be


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

You are right about "old", I think I am about the oldest OGF'er, things have slowed down for me and of course have become a more vulnerable target. Here is the point. All too often I read about thugs just breaking right into a home brandishing a weapon and start beating you up till they get cash. If they see you with a gun they might shoot first. I don't ever want to threaten anyone for any reason. If I draw it is to be deadly only. 
...


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I dont believe in drawing a wepon to "threaten". If I draw I plan on shooting.
I hope it never ever has to come to this.
If you dont think ou can "pull the trigger" there isnt much since in carrying.
Shooting someone in self defense would be a life changing experience and I hope I never have to experience it but if it comes down to me or my family getting injured or the bad guy, bad guy loses

Carry everday and get used to it, get so you feel naked without your handgun. Get real acustom so you could load and shoot until it becomes second nature to you.
Its ashame that we live in a society that we have to carry to protect ourselves.
Good Luck


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i dont really want to shoot anyone but if some thug breaks in my house all i can say is BANG!


----------

